# employer favor = abusive culture



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

I have learned so much of this culture here in Australia. Employer favor means they can do whatever they want with you even to the point when you work 8 hours sitting in the office but still considered 6 hours. How nice ?

When you are on a job, employer favor means they can decide to hire anyone with less to no experience and put the person to lead you and nothing you can do about it no matter how hard you work ed and how good you are. You can be lucky if they keep you until you find another. 

Just because you are immigrants who need a job but also need respect but I think to anyone coming to Australia. Please get ready for this bullshit. ..It just keep getting better from the way l see it when the jobs lost here getting serious.


----------



## ahbee (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, mind telling me what kind of job are you currently working in ?


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is not typical of Australian employers and there are laws against this sort of thing. You should be paid for the time you work

I have never heard of the expression employer favor and I have lived here for 51 yrs. I think you are generalizing which is not a fair representative of employers in Australia


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

This what l am seeing at the moment. This may not be true for all employers but..it is most of the employers I see so far..been here near to 5...


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe they don't like you because of your attitude, not because you are an immigrant. Yes they are free to replace you with someone else. It is not "your" job. If you were valuable to them as an employee, they wouldn't want to replace you.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

I would definitely know better that there are some one like your self will claim having better attitude and having better skills or something. But as l said, you never know who gonna meet. 
And how in the world can you claim to be the one who is in better attitude or better skill if you only just survive in such high cost of living country. And haha..may be you are an new immigrant trying to protect your pride or something or still looking for work ?

Anyway this is not a real competitive environment actually but the cost cutting are so often that they replace people with lower cost factor more often than anything else


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't understand what you are trying to say in your previous post. I have lived in Australia as an immigrant for more than 15 years and seen virtually zero racial discrimination in the workplace. If you are repeatedly experiencing rejection, maybe the problem isn't Australia, maybe the problem is you.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

Near 5 years. ..not quite 5.
So you do try to find out about who l am. How nice to know some one actually read my post and 'digest' in his own way and then spit on my face on the right time. ..I'll am referring to work place culture not your personal life ...If you keep reading my post in your own way, you are just gonna get this from me....


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

Again, I cannot understand the point you are trying to make. Are you threatening me?


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

Move on mate...


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

You're not - and never will be - in a position to give me instructions. Mate.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

I have no pride issue here..move on


----------

